
Ask HN: What tools do you use to document data? - karmajunkie
What tools are the cool kids using to document data&#x2F;conceptual models these days?
======
twunde
Auto-generated UML. This requires you to be using foreign keys or maintaining
the relationships in your codebase. My friend's PHP framework generates UML
for MongoDB based on the code in his models

------
jtwebman
Code, models or records, whatever you call them in your programming language.
Then use a doc comment tool. Whatever one is used in your language and best
supported.

